# Old Nightclub/Petrol Station October '17



## lawrence89 (Oct 24, 2017)

This is the first of five places I visited on a road trip around Essex with my girlfriend and fellow explorer Naomi. 

To be honest out of all the places I visited I really expected this place to be long gone, especially from being on a bit of a down note from our last place(Leverton hall). To my surprise it was still standing! It was well and truly trashed but nonetheless still a great addition to our day(and no guard dogs which is always good..). Hope you enjoy my take on this site.

Follow me in Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/lawrencep89/


----------



## HughieD (Oct 24, 2017)

Fascinatingly trashed is probably the best way to describe that place!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 24, 2017)

I'd say this place is pretty well thrashed.


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 25, 2017)

Some really nice graffiti, but yeah, completely f***ed.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 28, 2017)

yeah, its trashed, but its a good report, keep at it


----------

